# Supervisory Teaching Practice-AITSL



## singlarun (Oct 4, 2018)

Can someone please share 45 days "Supervisory teaching practice" certificate format needed for AITSL assessment from Indian University.

I have prepared one template be myself, please validate whether it will be okay to proceed with it?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

singlarun said:


> Can someone please share 45 days "Supervisory teaching practice" certificate format needed for AITSL assessment from Indian University.
> 
> I have prepared one template be myself, please validate whether it will be okay to proceed with it?


Who will be signing this certificate ?

Cheers


----------



## singlarun (Oct 4, 2018)

It will be provided and signed by University But unfortunately my university doesn't have any standard format of STP that is why I asked to provide me the certificate template/format so that I can get it officially prepared from university on their letterhead. 

Or if the earlier enclosed format is okay to proceed than I can get it prepared officially from the university?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

singlarun said:


> Can someone please share 45 days "Supervisory teaching practice" certificate format needed for AITSL assessment from Indian University.
> 
> I have prepared one template be myself, please validate whether it will be okay to proceed with it?


The body of the certificate does not mention that it was supervised
You have to add that
Would it be possible to give the name and designation of the supervisor under which the 45 days was done ?

Cheers


----------



## singlarun (Oct 4, 2018)

You catch the right point, let me rewrite it again. 



NB said:


> singlarun said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone please share 45 days "Supervisory teaching practice" certificate format needed for AITSL assessment from Indian University.
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

singlarun said:


> You catch the right point, let me rewrite it again.


You should also add the age or class of the students

Cheers


----------



## singlarun (Oct 4, 2018)

I already mentioned the age group range with subject details those were being taught. Class detail I will check with university whether they allow me to add or not because it was not officially highlighted in the course curriculum. 



NB said:


> singlarun said:
> 
> 
> > You catch the right point, let me rewrite it again.
> ...


----------



## ShaikhZ (Jun 26, 2019)

Hey mate, my wife has done Bachelors in Arts and Masters in Technology Education. If she get desired IELTS score and this certificate, can she be assessed as a teacher?
Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ShaikhZ said:


> Hey mate, my wife has done Bachelors in Arts and Masters in Technology Education. If she get desired IELTS score and this certificate, can she be assessed as a teacher?
> Thanks.


She needs to have actual teaching experience to get assessed as a teacher
Just a degree and IELTS score is not sufficient 

Cheers


----------



## ShaikhZ (Jun 26, 2019)

NB said:


> ShaikhZ said:
> 
> 
> > Hey mate, my wife has done Bachelors in Arts and Masters in Technology Education. If she get desired IELTS score and this certificate, can she be assessed as a teacher?
> ...


Can you show me where its actually written that you must have experience to be assessed as a teacher on AITSL website?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ShaikhZ said:


> Can you show me where its actually written that you must have experience to be assessed as a teacher on AITSL website?


If you are sure it’s not required, go ahead
Who am I to stop you

Cheers


----------



## jhonypamnani (Aug 17, 2019)

Hi,

Can you pls share the format of the certificate so I also can get it form my university pls


----------



## harry4by4 (Feb 23, 2019)

Hi
My spouse has 3+ years of experience in teaching Pre-primary classes but her STP is for secondary classes. Will AITSL assess our credentials?


----------



## Ladd (Dec 1, 2020)

singlarun said:


> Can someone please share 45 days "Supervisory teaching practice" certificate format needed for AITSL assessment from Indian University.
> 
> I have prepared one template be myself, please validate whether it will be okay to proceed with it?





singlarun said:


> Can someone please share 45 days "Supervisory teaching practice" certificate format needed for AITSL assessment from Indian University.
> 
> I have prepared one template be myself, please validate whether it will be okay to proceed with it?


Hi, 
I hope you got your degree assessed. Could you please provide the format of supervised teaching certificate. I will be very thankful for you help.


----------

